# VK | Instagram Live Giveaways!



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/21)

Hi All

Please join us at 12:00 today over on Instagram, we have some really cool stuff to giveaway via our Live, including Nevoks Feelin devices in Yellow and Pink (The only ones ever made), Some disposables, some T-shirts, Some Paulies liquid and more!

Hope to see you all there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

